# take a look at the third picture down



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

the two dogs in the garden

http://www.btinternet.com/~crillboy/property_morephotos.cfm.htm


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

the two dogs in the garden

http://www.btinternet.com/~crillboy/property_morephotos.cfm.htm


----------



## kenc127 (Aug 10, 2004)

lol damn dogs.


----------

